

How the Campuses Helped Ruin California's Economy - cwan
http://www.mindingthecampus.com/originals/2010/03/how_the_megacampuses_helped_ru.html

======
trevelyan
The author claims the protestors are simply asking for more funding, and have
no constructive input into California's budget crisis. The signs in the
graphic accompanying his article contradict him, showing clearly that the
students want funds spent on classroom teaching rather than the construction
of new facilities on campus.

Hard to know what is reasonable without someone breaking down the University
budget.

